# Is this size hutch big enough for 2 guinea pigs?



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello all, 
Due to some unfortunate circumstances with my friend, I have ended up with 2 young guinea pigs. While i have experience with them before, the only housing i received from him is a 1 storey 3x1.5 foot hutch (LxW). 1 square foot is a nesting area, the other 2 foot have access to grass underneath and their food + water is given here. I am planning on buying a run that measures 116cmX109cm and combining it with the hutch they already have. will it be big enough for them?
Thanks

Hutch (not mine but almost identical)









Run


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have mine in 4ft hutches, but personally would say 3ft and permanent access to a run would be enough...the minimum of enough, but enough

Guineas can't live out in winter in the UK, so with the open bottom you do need to think where you will put them in winter, or consider winter indoor cages


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kare said:


> I have mine in 4ft hutches, but personally would say 3ft and permanent access to a run would be enough...the minimum of enough, but enough
> 
> Guineas can't live out in winter in the UK, so with the open bottom you do need to think where you will put them in winter, or consider winter indoor cages


Thanks  I have plans for an indoor hutch, but I will deal with that later


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

minimum for a pair of sows if 4ftx2ft, 8sq ft of room, for a pair of boars 5ftx2ft, 10sq ft. this should be the minimum but if they get a lot of time out of the cage it isnt quite so set in stone but i feel that hutch/fun is very very small. its more important when it comes to boars as they need space to get away form each other or they will likely fight. i have 2 sows in 14ftx2ft, 28 sq ft and i wouldnt want any more in there, they really like their room and are very energetic when given the space to be.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i think its big enough myself.
i find that pigs get freaked out by too much room, their eyesight is very bad and they are prey animals after all.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

I think its fine. I kept mine in 4ft hutches. I agree that they do get a bit crazy if they have to much room


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

crazy if they have too much room, hmmm, never heard that before. mine are happy as can be, as are my friends 2 boars who have an entire garden to themselves with a hutch they can go into if they feel the need to or want to eat or sleep. guinea pigs need room, and plenty of it, at least they then have the option to run and play and arent confined to a tiny space. put boxes and tunnels in and it will make no difference how huge their hutch/home is they will still feel happy and secure.


----------

